# Accommodation - Two nights per week in Dublin



## james2011 (3 Jan 2012)

Hi All,

I am looking for accommodation for two nights per week (probably monday and Wednesday night) in Dublin (Citywest area) from the start of February till the end of June. What would my cheapest options be??


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Jan 2012)

You could try striking a rate with somewhere like the Maldron in Tallaght as you would be using them on a regular basis.

Try looking here and ringing around to get a good deal.


----------



## james2011 (3 Jan 2012)

Thanks Sue Ellen. I had a ring around to a number of hotels and the best I could get was €45 per night. Considering I could probably rent a room in shared accommodation for €350 per month and use the room as much as I liked, its not very competitive. Thanks again for the help


----------



## Scotsgirl (3 Jan 2012)

Maybe put an ad up on Daft.ie.  Someone might be only too delighted to rent a room to you for two nights a week at a reduced cost of the hotel price i.e. €45 for the two nights.


----------



## Sunny (6 Jan 2012)

To be fair, you can't expect much cheaper than €45 a night from a hotel. B&B's might offer a cheaper rate but can't see them offering it much cheaper. There are still costs that have to be met. 

Renting a room somewhere might be your cheapest option.


----------



## SoylentGreen (6 Jan 2012)

http://www.couchsurfing.org/

You might find something here.


----------



## Hillsalt (8 Jan 2012)

A lad from Waterford rented a room from me for an academic year in the 90's. He stayed for 2 nights per week. He had his own room which he slept in every Tuesday and Thursday night. He paid me IR£40 per week but made no contribution to other bills, as agreed.  He arrived in Galway twice a week for a night class, then came straight to my house around 10.30pm to sleep and and he was gone by 6am. He never ate, drank nor showered in the house. 

It was an ideal solution.


----------

